# Breeding Bay Belle (mini mancha x boer)



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Bay Belle is keeping really easily. She gains weight quickly on hardly a drop of food. I am looking into something to breed her to to throw kids that are as small as her but meaty, too.

Any suggestions?

I haven't weighed her in quite a while, I would say she is around sixty-ish pounds now.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I would either breed her to a pygmy or small myotonic. I think those come in Mini? :scratch: I've seen something like that...hmmnn. The myotonic would bring in the 'meat', but so would a pygmy. 

I'm just a thinker


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Would a Nigerian dwarf work ya think? They are bigger than a pygmy, right? lol


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Nigerians are a dairy breed, so they aren't overly meaty. I think the pygmy would be a better choice.


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks guys!

Where on earth to find a little pygmy buck. Hmmm.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Maybe a pygmy/nigerian. Nigerians can be beefy.... look at my girls o___o LOL

But most nigerians are definitely more refined and have less muscle to bone ratio.

GoLSN, maybe?


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

I looked as soon as I submitted that other reply, lol. I found two but we can't buy anything right now. Now that I know what I need to get, I can save up and then do it. But I gotta get him a buddy so that means more fencing and all that stuff. LOL Man, this goat addiction has a way of adding up!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Potato chips! Hehehe


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You could breed her to a pygmy...though you're going to drop the height and size quite a bit. I'd personally go with a dairy/meat cross like your doe. There could be one about her size that would work great.

And no, nigerians and pygmies are about the same height. Some are shorter, some are taller. Nigerians should show a lot more refinement...and look like a miniature dairy goat. Pygmies should be short, thick, and cobby.


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks! Gotta remember cobby hehe.

I need to talk to coach watt and see what exactly was going on in his pasture. He might even have something he would be willing to part with for cheap.


----------

